# Queston



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

Can any one tell me the differnce between .22lr , .22 WMR and .22 hornet?

I know what a .22lr is but I never seen any of the others?


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

sure, .22 WMR is the magnum .22. It has a longer case, slightly larger buller, and a .224 diameter. 22 hornet is a centerfire caliber.


----------



## blackace (Jul 15, 2004)

i see.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

http://www.sci.fi/~suominen/patruuna.22Hornet.jpg

theres a comparison between the hornet and the LR


----------

